# Tripe



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

How essential do you consider tripe? Is it a regular part of your dog's diet? How often does your dog eat tripe?


I came across a great article about raw today that said that tripe was extremely important. I've always considered it a great thing to feed, but never thought it was an ESSENTIAL element of a good raw diet. The Wiggles don't currently eat any tripe, but I'm not averse to adding it in.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont consider tripe to be essential. I personally dont feed it and dont really plan to.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I feed it sometimes, I just use it in rotation with other beef stuff, one week gullet, next week meat, lung, tripe, etc. Some people feed a lot, some don't feed any.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I feed it when I have it, but if I don't have it, I don't worry about it. Right now, I feed it maybe once a week while it lasts...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I know there is a lady with Great Dane with allergies and such that feeds pretty much only tripe and organ and they are doing great. I feed it when I get it from my sheep guy and the dogs love it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never fed it. Considering the price it is, I probably won't be feeding it for a long time.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Pee yew stinky tripe!! I feed it once a month maybe. I have also recently read that it was suggested it be feed 1-2 times per week. When ever I feed it my guys get acid reflux. Maybe they just arent use to it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I used to have a Swedish boyfriend who told me his stepfather, who raised and trained working GSDs in Sweden, only fed his dogs "cow stomach." He swore by it.

At the time, I though he was crazy-- until I found myself feeding a raw diet to my own dog, and figured out he was referring to green tripe, something, I believe is more commonly used in Europe. 

I feed it often-- (below is a link showing the benefits-- great for teeth, coat, etc.). I especially like the beneficial bacteria.

No Guts No Glory2


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed it because it is another protein source and the shop that sells it is 5 min walk from my house and price wise very reasonable. I feed it probably 2-3 times a week normally added in with something else but this week he has been getting it for breakfast every day just because I had a huge chunk of it that I couldn't cut until partly thawed and I didn't want to handle it again and refreeze into smaller portions. So it got stored in two ice cream containers in fridge and is being fed out every day until it runs out which will be tomorrow.

Also the one pro raw vet I know in NZ thinks it's a superfood.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed it often, a little handful several times a week..I believe it has benefits to it!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it has it's benefits as well! The old manager at my work kept cancelling it out on our order every week because he said no one would buy it, so I ordered it one week and whaddya know? people love it! The cans were a pretty good price too. It was Tripett !

I've had people thank me when I told them I had to sneak it in. I got a lot of positive feedback which was very nice to hear!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed it a few times a week. I have easy access to it. If I did not though, I wouldn't stress about not feeding it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have never fed it and have no idea where to get the unbleached kind. I see it in stores a lot but I know you don't feed bleached so my pups will probably never get any.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've bought the blue ridge beef ground tripe, but I've recently read that if it doesent come from grass fed beef, its pointless since it doesent have all those beneficial grass enzymes and probiotics. Since BRB isnt grass fed, I probably wont be purchasing it anymore.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

See tripe here seems a lot cheaper then you pay in america, i buy whole tripe for £3 which is about 15kg and feed it often


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed it sometimes not every week though. I get it in the canned tripett I don't know where to get it otherwise. I also like it because if I have forgotten to take out something from the freezer then I feed it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i remember to order it, i serve it.

i think it's got nutrients and essentials in it, but i tend to treat it like i treat other proteins....it's in the rotation...

i just never remember to order it and my co op orders by the case, so i never remember to ask someone if they want to split or sell me three or so chubs....

my dogs do well with it and without it....

i don't see it as a 'vitamin'.....or super food...though i believe it's got some pretty neat properties and should be included.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just read an article also written by a holistic vet, he suggested that it adds enzymes and probiotics to the animal stomach. I do feed this to my dogs at least once a day, not a lot just some with there meal. My female that started my whole journey on raw had bloating with kibble, when she was changed to raw she still had some gas and she still does, but now that I give her tripe she seems to pass the gas easily and it doesn't smell like it did and her glands in her but, lol, don't stink anymore?

So I think it has done her a world of good I don't know about all dogs.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh I forgot it was very important that it was grass fed animals. I was also told that animals that are fed grains have a rough lining in the stomach from the grains?


----------

